# bear grylls killed a monitor lizard



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

hes a mean man


----------



## Fcukangel (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah that is mean!


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

we have given up watching that program, hes just to disgusting and I have no idea why they allow him to do it, I know its meant to be a nature and survival program ( dont need a lecture ) I PERSONALLY feel that he shouldnt be killing innocent animals who are in their natural habitat just to prove that he can kill them. animal cruelty in my OPINION.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/207611-bear-grills-again-2.html

There is more if you want them...

I love my lizards don't get me wrong but I find the program interesting (don't hate me)

So all I can say is if you don't like it, don't watch it.


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

the man needs a beating. hes a nasty evil person


----------



## Muchlax (Nov 2, 2008)

i dont see why people have to go around killing animals just for the hell of it or because they feel it would make good tv.. coz they dont like it, coz they dont want one in their litter whatever.. just seem to be seeing a lot of threads or posts these last couple of days regarding killing animals!


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

he picked it up by the tail than wacked its head agaist the tree twice and then stuck a knife in the top of its head 
how creul is that


----------



## Pliskens_Chains (Jun 8, 2008)

dan112 said:


> he picked it up by the tail than wacked its head agaist the tree twice and then stuck a knife in the top of its head
> how creul is that


 its not just cruel its damn well evil. yet another pointless and senseless animal death


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

one day hes going to try that and somthing going to bite him


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/207611-bear-grills-again-2.html
> 
> There is more if you want them...
> 
> ...


agreed to be honest, i dont see the need in what he does and i dont agree with it but its done to make good tv and it is, exactly as above if you dont like it dont watch it!


----------



## Taxemic (Aug 13, 2008)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> its not just cruel its damn well evil. yet another pointless and senseless animal death


I don't agree but posting things like this on a forum 'aint exactly gonna stop it.

If you're not gonna do anything serious about like actually complain to the program makers, why bother?

Not being hasty, just speaking my mind (usually gets me in trouble).


----------



## Tidsters (Aug 30, 2008)

i no its meant to be a survival program / i no it shows you how he survives in the wilderness 

i also no that if you dont like what he does watch another channel .. etc etc ..

what annoys me is the amount of animals / reptiles he kills take the other weeks episode where he was in the swamps in america 

he killed a snake * he only ate half and chucked the rest * he the killed a alligator * only ate meat from its tail * suppose he chucked the rest and then he killed a catfish and ate meat from its tail 

he killed three animals and only ate parts of them :censor: * he should have just killed the alligator and fed of that for how long he was out there 

i get it that he as to survive . but surely not killing for the sake of it


----------



## dan112 (Oct 14, 2008)

still why would you want to killm any lizard


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Taxemic said:


> posting things like this on a forum 'aint exactly gonna stop it.
> 
> If you're not gonna do anything serious about like actually complain to the program makers, why bother?
> 
> Not being hasty, just speaking my mind (usually gets me in trouble).


I concur with this part of the statement


----------



## B&WTegu&Beardies (Mar 28, 2008)

Seriously Moderators need to lock these threads as soon as they are made, I've had enough of them. Though sometimes I don't like what he does there is no need for 5 people to make a thread about him killing an animal or misidentifying something. It's laborious.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

It's the same after each and every episode.People know he's going to do this yet they still watch,then complain about it after.I agree,theres already an official anti Bear thread in off topic,surely thats enough.


----------



## Deans On Toast (Jul 2, 2007)

You could always change the channel?

Watching it means ratings, which in turn means another series, blah blah blah...


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)




----------



## Enexus (Aug 31, 2008)

To be honest people who live in those countrys eat lizards all the time because the are a good food source, just as we eat cows and sheep because there is plenty of them. On the other hand he didnt need to be there and didnt need to eat that lizard and end its life for no reason. It made me feel angry watching it.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

It was like that robson green fishing programme... i like fishing but what he did was a disgrace and i think 'sport' is quite the wrong word for some of his antics.


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

tick said:


>


Hi fellow 'icanhascheezburger.com' fan! Did you see the book in Tesco??


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> Hi fellow 'icanhascheezburger.com' fan! Did you see the book in Tesco??


No how much?:lol2:


----------



## Sambee (Jul 4, 2008)

tick said:


> No how much?:lol2:


£7! I got so excited when I saw it hehe 


The I Can Has Cheezburger? Book is Coming Soon! Available for Presale Nao! Lolcats ‘n’ Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger?


----------



## tick (Dec 9, 2007)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> £7! I got so excited when I saw it hehe
> 
> 
> The I Can Has Cheezburger? Book is Coming Soon! Available for Presale Nao! Lolcats ‘n’ Funny Pictures of Cats - I Can Has Cheezburger?


:lol2:I will have a look for that at the weekend thanks:no1:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

B&WTegu&Beardies said:


> Seriously Moderators need to lock these threads as soon as they are made, I've had enough of them. Though sometimes I don't like what he does there is no need for 5 people to make a thread about him killing an animal or misidentifying something. It's laborious.


 
if you report them they will.


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

Personally i think hes a prick and a :censor: 
I really wish that the show was banned 

I really hopes he gets bitten and dies i really dont care about him.

Why does he eat them its not like hes in "survival" mode.

Sounds mean but i hate guy, hate his voice :lol2:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

zune_lai said:


> I really hopes he gets bitten and dies


That would be a nightmare for the hobby if a public figure were seen to be killed by a reptile.Not to mention wishing a person dead is pretty sick.:whistling2:


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

I can see both sides to it really.....he's teaching how to survive but to be fair it's not like you can remember what he says therefore you would need a TV in the wild to re-play what he's done!
But yea, he is a bit of a :censor: . And when i say "bit" i mean HUGE and when i say :censor: i mean uber :censor: . lol


----------



## Faybert (Sep 29, 2008)

It is simple if you don't like it don't watch it. 

Life is too short to intentionally do things that make you angry or upset.


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

Faybert said:


> It is simple if you don't like it don't watch it.
> 
> Life is too short to intentionally do things that make you angry or upset.


I dont know, big of anger, good for you....look what happened to Ned Flanders :lol2:


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Bear grylls the only survivalist that stays in a hotel whilst filming


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

I prefere ray mears cos he can make a boat out of a tree!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

sandmatt said:


> Bear grylls the only survivalist that stays in a hotel whilst filming


 
hes a twunt i cannot stand him.. he is the ONLY person on tv id love to feed to rabid dogs

EDIT... whilst still alive


----------



## howie91 (Nov 20, 2007)

watched it the other day and he killed a mangrove snake. took it head straigh off then eat it. have to admit slightly wrong and all but if you are in utter need...


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

but he;s not in utter need, and i think it;s a bit exteem, he could just catch the animal and explain what to do, there's no need to demonstrate, coz he's only going back to the hotel and probably steak and chips.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

howie91 said:


> watched it the other day and he killed a mangrove snake. took it head straigh off then eat it. have to admit slightly wrong and all but if you are in utter need...


 
utter need being???... a show off idiot who is really staying in a hotel..

he needs something very different than that me thinks


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont understand how people can knowingly take in his bull**** when they know hes quite a fraud and doesnt even spend the night out in the wild.


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Another week, another bear grylls thread. *sigh* Will this ever stop?

Im a reptile keeper and yet find his shows entertaining. Why bother watching it, if your going to disagree with it then post a thread flaming the guy.

Jeez, get a grip people.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

I dont care about what he does.. i just think he should be a bit more honest about himself.


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

sandmatt said:


> I dont care about what he does.. i just think he should be a bit more honest about himself.


He's an entertainer at the end of the day. He does what he does for ratings and popularity, the more 'antis' watch his show, and make a noise about their disgust, the higher his ratings and popularity will be, meaning more shows.....


----------



## webby06_2007 (Jul 15, 2008)

its ok because people are MONITORING his actions :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

get over it the is a proper bear grylls hate thread in off topic i love bear grylls


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Thats true.. Tho i like the base idea of what he does, maybe not so much all the killing, but any outdoorsy shows have got to be better than much else thats on.


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

webby06_2007 said:


> *its ok because people are MONITORING his actions :Na_Na_Na_Na: *
> 
> get over it the is a proper bear grylls hate thread in off topic i love bear grylls


 
:rotfl:


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Oh good god not this again.

Look people when it comes to survival id gladly eat any animal in the wild that i keep as pets at home. I adore them yes but i also want to live. The only thing that anoys me about Bear is that he doesnt really survive. If he did a program where they showed him surviving rather than the bits he does before he goes off to a hotel it would be a good program. However because he doesnt its a crap show that i wouldnt even watch and i dont get anoyed about it because i dont watch it. Pick up the remote and change channels.


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Watch ray mears and get bored to submission instead


----------



## Spence74 (Sep 28, 2008)

I want to bash his head on a rock,take off his head and then eat him!!!!
There is no need to make a programme like this although I am into the survival thing he goes way over the top with all the killing we must stop him before he moves on to young tribal children!!!!!!!!


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Spence74 said:


> I want to bash his head on a rock,take off his head and then eat him!!!!
> There is no need to make a programme like this although I am into the survival thing he goes way over the top with all the killing we must stop him before he moves on to young tribal children!!!!!!!!


Calm down love


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

Spence74 said:


> I want to bash his head on a rock,take off his head and then eat him!!!!
> There is no need to make a programme like this although I am into the survival thing he goes way over the top with all the killing we must stop him before he moves on to young tribal children!!!!!!!!


What an original statement.













Not


----------



## repti-mon (Aug 31, 2007)

I dont like the fact he eats the animals but in that situation you would do the same. I like the show its good fun and entertaining to watch. If you dont like it then dont watch it, simple really. As for him staying in a hotel? I dont believe it, where's the evidence? If you show me some then I'd be more inclined to belive it.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

don't think what he does has much to do with survival really, i mean how many of us are about to get lost in the desert? and what about the other desert surviv... oh nickers he's just an extremeist being mean for kicks even if you had to eat a scorpion it is better to wrap it in a wad of sand and roast it to make it easier and safer to eat rather than chew on it alive etc, etc :-(


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

vawn said:


> don't think what he does has much to do with survival really, i mean how many of us are about to get lost in the desert? and what about the other desert surviv... oh nickers he's just an extremeist being mean for kicks even if you had to eat a scorpion it is better to wrap it in a wad of sand and roast it to make it easier and safer to eat rather than chew on it alive etc, etc :-(


Because your buggered if you have no fire making utensils. Its true not many of us will be stuck in a desert but its intresting to find out how you would survive.


----------



## tilly790 (Jan 24, 2008)

I dont call it entertainment...Id rather watch Jonathan Woss..:whistling2:


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

tilly790 said:


> I dont call it entertainment...Id rather watch Jonathan Woss..:whistling2:


Jonthon Ross? He's so far in the closet he's in f*cking narnia.


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

going into the desert you'd report your journey so a rescue team would come out after so and so but still there's always gonna be the unforseen say if you crash in something well there's broken glass n plenty of sunlight, fuel to burn, but the sand itself is warm enough to bake stuff and then a little topsoil digging would provide many surprises plus would you be going out there without supplies? there's that club, where people go out their way to eat the oddest animal they can find, Darwin started it or was an early member of it and so is B.G :-( it's coming down to entertainment, what sells good telly etc there are plenty of ways to survive in a desert and to eat animals without causing disstress. so basically he's torturing creatures we love for fun or rather money but people watching and enjoying it so what does that really say about ... :sigh


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

Whats with all the hate everywhere?


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

grr ( bear gryllss :snarl


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

sandmatt said:


> Whats with all the hate everywhere?


You were hating the same person 10 minutes ago:whistling2:


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

At least you could of given us a link..


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

if i got lost in a desert, i'd eat bear grylls!! leg first, without cooking or killing him!


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

gex23 said:


> You were hating the same person 10 minutes ago:whistling2:


 Yeah but i dont want to kill him


----------



## mahender (Apr 28, 2008)

i agree. if you dont like it dont watch. 
dont purposefully do something that will wind you up so you can rant.
i have jumped on this thread coz lucifers signature made me piss a lot.so funny.


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

I havent watched his shows mainly because of all the anti bear threads lol, I dont want to see animals being killed for no reason so not gonna bother watching it.

I think if everyone on here who hates him and thinks he is doing something wrong, emailed or wrote to the producers then maybe something would be done about it. If a program gets enough complaints then they have to do something about it. And if that doesn't work, send the same complaint to the actual channel the program is on.

I mean even if you made a thread on here saying "Im going to send this to Bear Grylls' producers, if you would like to add your name to the end please say so" and did a joint effort Im sure something would get done about it or even just acknowledged that people think the content of his programe is causing problems.


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

OMFG. One day someone somewhere will find themselves stranded in the middle of nowhere, starving hungry and wishing they'd watched that Bear Grylls program on how best to catch and kill something edible. Most of you people have digital TV I bet, so go watch one of the other 500 channels and quit whining!!

I watched Nat Geo's top 10 moments last night, featuring babboons ripping the heads off live flamingoes, piranha eating a bird alive and a crocodile smashing the ribcage of a baby zebra which was screaming in agony before being chomped up and swallowed whole. Then there was the baby hippo that was butchered by its family for fun, and the orcas that steal a whale calf just to eat their tongue.

It's life. It happens, he wasnt killing endangered Blue igs or Panda bears. If he did it in the name of sport then thats one thing, but Ray Mears has saved a lot of lives with his shows, and I would put money on it Bear Grylls will one of these days too if he hasnt already. Doesnt matter if he sleeps in a hotel or a tent, its just bad editing, and its not pointless TV. I don't watch it because he irritates the hell out of me, but let me tell you I saw a show also recently which featured a tribe on an island cutting the throat of a 100 year old leatherback turtle. They ate the whole thing, and its a crying shame for a dying breed but it DOES happen, and the main reason it doesnt happen more often is because we farm our meat these days and kill it using high voltage power, rather than stunning it and bashing its head in.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

mahender said:


> i agree. if you dont like it dont watch.
> dont purposefully do something that will wind you up so you can rant.
> i have jumped on this thread coz lucifers signature made me piss a lot.so funny.


 
i dont watch it.. ever

Kellybee... i cant believe your comment but i LOL for real.. and you seriously cheered my day up.. Ive caught and killed a skinned animals in the wild before... and i dont need Bear Grylls stupid methods and show off dramatically pointless techniques to teach me.. far from it.. ui know i love u so dont take offence at any of this babe... 



Bear Grylls is a showman.. yes he knows a bit about surviving but how can anyone take the programme seriously when he is lapping up hotel rooms and room service :lol2:

maybe hes really a voodoo animal eating witch docotor sent to infiltrate the brains of normally intelligent people...

sorry im not actually meaning most of this just having a laugh...



Mr Bear Grylls... God of Survival and lost people who cant find food... AHEM quite :whistling2:



Id like to see him survive one night with my mates...

im sure they could bite his head off.

eat HIM... :devil::2thumb:

then happily use his skin as a canoe 

NOW that I WOULD watch.. repeatedly.. over and over


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

sparkle said:


> Kellybee... i cant believe your comment but i LOL for real.. and you seriously cheered my day up.. Ive caught and killed a skinned animals in the wild before... and i dont need Bear Grylls stupid methods and show off dramatically pointless techniques to teach me.. far from it.. ui know i love u so dont take offence at any of this babe...


Lol, me??? offended??? NEVER !! 

I was taking the p1ss chick..... bored and looking for a bite but all you did was laugh :bash:

I've never seen him, and wouldnt know what he looked like if he stared me in the face. It's Austin Stevens that gets on my nerves.... I dont watch telly these days except for Lost/Heroes/Prisonbreak but I did watch that nat geo dvd last night and the show with the turtle, which made me cry a bit. But then I have to look away when lions kill stuff and when people vomit.... 

Ah well... if people dont like it why contribute to the ratings or kick off and bring it to the attention of the next person..... instead of advertising it and getting angry either do something about it or quit bleating :censor:


----------



## Spence74 (Sep 28, 2008)

Anyone fancy one of home made R.L leachianus cakes?? fridge looks a bit low so I thought I would eat my collection!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

Kellybee said:


> Lol, me??? offended??? NEVER !!
> 
> I was taking the p1ss chick..... bored and looking for a bite but all you did was laugh :bash:
> 
> ...


 

u fancy a kidnap of said mr gryls... i has a van with blacked out windows im sure together we could be pretty darn mean!!!!


----------



## bampoisongirl (Mar 28, 2008)

Deans On Toast said:


> You could always change the channel?
> 
> Watching it means ratings, which in turn means another series, blah blah blah...


ive never watched it cos i agree he naughty so im a good girl :halo:


----------



## Spence74 (Sep 28, 2008)

You bring the van and I will bring the chainsaw and the bbq!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kellybee (Oct 13, 2006)

sparkle said:


> u fancy a kidnap of said mr gryls... i has a van with blacked out windows im sure together we could be pretty darn mean!!!!


Oh god you're serious arent you??


----------



## Liam09 (Jul 25, 2008)

its no differenet from you eating a pig or a cow


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

Goddamn, her it is again. I don't agree with most of things that man does, but people still watch him (and moan about him) :lol2:


----------



## edwardzorab (May 2, 2008)

Elvis_The_Gecko said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/207611-bear-grills-again-2.html
> 
> There is more if you want them...
> 
> ...


i agree
no offence or anything but (A):IF YOU DON'T LIKE IT THEN WHY WATCH IT AND

(B):IT IS SUPPOSED TO SIMULATE WHAT YOU WOULD DO,AND SOMETIMES YOU HAVE TO DEMONSTRATE THINGS YOURSELF

but i can understand why you are upset


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

moaning is what we british do best.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I hate these threads. I don't like him so I don't watch him. Problem soved, I'm no longer offended by him.


----------



## Varanus guy (Sep 30, 2008)

sandmatt said:


> Bear grylls the only survivalist that stays in a hotel whilst filming


 Exacly what i was gona say mate he kills an alligator, eats 1 quarter of it, throws the rest away, then goes to a 5 star resteraunt in his 5 star hotel lol


----------



## Varanus guy (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone whos been in the SAS for 6 months can do what he does lol. Why dont he eat more veggies. I stopped watching that programme a long time ago not like i use all 500 channels on sky but i use only a few that keep me very amused (NOT BEAR LOL) i just hope the guy dont end up eating a toadstall i mean no 1 deserves to die and i dont want him to die but you can see it comin. He kills animals coz THAT MAKES MORE PEPOLE WATCH HIM!!! so if u dont like him DONT WATCH HIM LOL!! :2thumb:


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I dont watch it as i said but i still love to hate him 

He keeps me highly amused at the 396 different ways i could torture him with custard, small thistles and cheese graters...


----------



## 12843 (Nov 16, 2007)

I've not watched the show and wasn't aware of it tbh. BUT I agree with everything which has been said.

Yes lizards are *A *primary food source, like we have farm animals, even bearded dragons are eaten in Australia, but to kill something and not make full use of its meat, skin ect its pointless and needless making it cruel and very unnecessary, even more so if he is staying in hotel of 1 or 5 stars makes no odds.


I read one post about him killed a gator only using 1/4 of its meat and basically dis-grading the rest, I know other animals will probably eat its remains but killing something of that size for only one is pointless unless it was to be used as shelter, I not go into details over that can get quite gruesome, but will save a human life if lost/stranded in the wilderness.

Kris


----------



## MarshallDavies (Sep 24, 2008)

B&WTegu&Beardies said:


> Seriously Moderators need to lock these threads as soon as they are made, _I've had enough of them_. Though sometimes I don't like what he does there is no need for 5 people to make a thread about him killing an animal or misidentifying something. It's laborious.





gex23 said:


> Another week, another bear grylls thread. *sigh* Will this ever stop?
> 
> Im a reptile keeper and yet find his shows entertaining. _Why bother watching it, if your going to disagree with it then post a thread flaming the guy._
> 
> _Jeez, get a grip people_.


rofl - if you dont like the threads, why read _and_ reply?
and roflpmsl - why bother reading it, if your going to disagree with it then post a thread flaming?

:2thumb:


----------



## bear Grylls fan (Apr 18, 2010)

theres noting wrong with bear grylls your gust gay


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

bear Grylls fan said:


> theres noting wrong with bear grylls your gust gay


I spy a troll


----------



## bear Grylls fan (Apr 18, 2010)

no hes showing people how to survive in the wild


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

bear Grylls fan said:


> no hes showing people how to survive in the wild


So is ray mears but you dont see him butchering everything in sight :whistling2:


----------



## bear Grylls fan (Apr 18, 2010)

no he is not showing you how to survive


----------



## LizardFTI (Dec 2, 2006)

Pliskens_Chains said:


> its not just cruel its damn well evil. yet another pointless and senseless animal death



I feel the same about people who eat meat generally, regardless of species.


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

It would have made me laugh if the monitor had killed him, after all, the monitor would only be doing it to survive :2thumb:


----------



## Mr_Goodbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

bear Grylls fan said:


> no he is not showing you how to survive


You said that a minute ago :lol2:


----------



## animalialover (Oct 6, 2009)

last night he ate a mangrove snake


----------



## codyman70 (Dec 3, 2009)

i dont see why bear grylls has to kill an inocent monitor as his programme is a fake.


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

I got excited becuase i read it as "Bear Grylls killed _by _a monitor lizard"... Damn wishful thinking.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

well of course its not necessary but shit happens in the wild








nom nom nom


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Hopefully we'll soon see an episode where Bear Ghrylls trys to subdue a Saltwater croc by hand :devil::devil:

My money's on the croc :2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Hopefully we'll soon see an episode where Bear Ghrylls trys to subdue a Saltwater croc by hand :devil::devil:
> 
> My money's on the croc :2thumb:: victory:


bear could kill a croc with only 2 things
1) his own poop
2) his socks


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

ELZ1985 said:


> I feel the same about people who eat meat generally, regardless of species.


 
i feel the same about vegetarians, they're just a primative example of humans, the slowest in the herd. If humans were bison, vegetarians would be the ones killed first by a lion, back of the pack holding the rest up.


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Dragon Wolf said:


> Hopefully we'll soon see an episode where Bear Ghrylls trys to subdue a Saltwater croc by hand :devil::devil:
> 
> My money's on the croc :2thumb:: victory:


mine's on Besr Grylls, all he has to do is stand on it's mouth as crocs and aligators only have downward pressure on their jaws. They only have enough upward pressure to open their mouth.


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Meko said:


> mine's on Besr Grylls, all he has to do is stand on it's mouth as crocs and aligators only have downward pressure on their jaws. They only have enough upward pressure to open their mouth.


oh right so its that easy think i will give it a try someday:2thumb:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> bear could kill a croc with only 2 things
> 1) his own poop
> 2) his socks


I guess first he'd talk poop to the croc, then once the croc fell asleep through boredom, he'd shove his socks up its nose :whistling2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Dragon Wolf said:


> I guess first he'd talk poop to the croc, then once the croc fell asleep through boredom, he'd shove his socks up its nose :whistling2:


something like that:whistling2:


----------



## circusdj (Aug 26, 2009)

i like bear grylls, u never know when u might be stuck in the alps or the middle of the desert, then u wish u had watched it !


I can sleep safe at nights knowing if my plane ever crashed in the desert i would be fine to survive at least 4 years there :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

No one is asking any of you to watch it... if you don't like it turn it over...

Also how is it any different to us killing animals to eat? :whistling2:


----------



## Dragon Wolf (Oct 27, 2009)

circusdj said:


> i like bear grylls,


I dunno, his name always sounds like it should be a fast food chain for some reason


----------



## Hobgoblin (Apr 13, 2007)

Dragon Wolf said:


> I dunno, his name always sounds like it should be a fast food chain for some reason


 
PMSL..thats so funny.....

I used to like the guy at the begginning and worrying about being stranded in the sahahra used to keep me up so many nights........so much so thatI used to have to watch how to survive in these certain situations....it had absolutelyt nothing to do with the fact that he used to get his kit off every episode.....guaranteed.....

but yeh he did it a few times to snakes and other animals at the beginning and i was like ok not nice but hes showing us we can do it......which was livable with but now its every frikkin episode and im like yeh we frikkin get it..so stop killing innocent wild animals when theres no dire need now, he could just say it and we would get it.......

I think i am going to write to the program makers now....cus i know thats why i stopped watching it.......


----------



## debz316 (Aug 22, 2009)

Amyboo said:


> we have given up watching that program, hes just to disgusting and I have no idea why they allow him to do it, I know its meant to be a nature and survival program ( dont need a lecture ) I PERSONALLY feel that he shouldnt be killing innocent animals who are in their natural habitat just to prove that he can kill them. animal cruelty in my OPINION.


i agree and wiv others also its like animal snuff movie i cudnt bring my heart to watch it 
but i can agree if u dont like dont watch but there sud be a warning so people know an have a right to turn ova sorry if miss led ive not read paper or tv guide to know if there was kk

BUT ITS STILL WRONG TO KILL AN INNOCENT ANIMAL:bash: NO EXCUSE :bash::devil::devil::devil::devil:

debz


----------



## Slashware (Dec 20, 2009)

Hobgoblin said:


> but yeh he did it a few times to snakes and other animals at the beginning and i was like ok not nice but hes showing us we can do it....


 
Pervert


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

One thing ive always wondered about the whole 'he's showing you what to do in those situations' argument is, how on earth are we people watching tv at home going to end up in that situation!?
Good effort Bear, but just no real need for it in this day and age. I kinda wish there was, like living off the land and all that jazz but it cannot be done these days.
Funny though how when another animal is filmed multiple times on television eating another and nobody complains but when a human does it its wrong. IMO its only wrong to kill another animal if you dont intend to eat it (strange i know)


----------



## JOJC13 (Mar 11, 2010)

Whats annoying is people saying its no different to eating a cow or a sheep. Yes it is. We are in the United Kingdom. Weve chose to live here. So we eat what is natural to us. But he has chosen to go to some jungle (dunno where he was:blush and kill a poor lizard. He didnt have to do it. At the end of the day even if he did have to do it. Surely a quick swift around the throat with a knife you be suffice. Not whack it about a tree a few times " oh its still alive, Stab it in the top of the head"

Rant over


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

has anyone realised this thread is over a year old? Almost 2 years old? Lmao


----------



## JOJC13 (Mar 11, 2010)

Haha nope! Having just joined the forum i havent seen this thread before. So i thought i'd get my two pence in.


----------



## TaniaBaker (Nov 14, 2009)

JOJC13 said:


> Haha nope! Having just joined the forum i havent seen this thread before. So i thought i'd get my two pence in.


Lol, u really really NEED to check the start date of every thread u reply too lol .... I made the same mistakes before lol ....

I'll let u off seeing as u r a newbie to the forum lol ...


----------



## TommyBurt (Dec 14, 2009)

i saw that one the other day i dont know y i watched it i dont really like bear g i would rather watch other programs he can swallow that toxic water for all i care:lol2:


----------



## base (Apr 10, 2010)

:/ if he didnt a bigger predator might have killed it.. a poacher could have killed it to just skin it.. people call fox hunting cruel when in reality foxes are vermin and slaughter peoples chickens and livestock and only take 1 chicken :/

humans are sick.. we needlessly kill and we keep animals as pets for our own amusement.. destroy other animals habbitats..


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Sambee said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/snakes/207611-bear-grills-again-2.html
> 
> There is more if you want them...
> 
> ...


Completely agree!


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

Obviously he's not 'surviving' as hes got a camera and backup crew with him, its supposed to be a mix of entertainment and education, and it does exactly what it says on the tin.

He's not killing animals to be 'mean' or to 'prove he can' but to show you how, and which bits of which animals can be used for what. He'll eat some, use some to make rope, use the skin to carry water etc etc. I think you'll find that he dispatches the animals more quickly and in a more humane manner than the cows that go in the macdonalds most people eat, or the battery farmed chickens in tesco.

If you're a vegetarian I can see why you dislike the show, in which case dont watch it, but if you're sat at home with a monitor lizard in a small wooden box for your own pleasure, eating all kinds of animals that have been reared and killed in horrific conditions for the uk meat market, then calling him 'Mean' for killing and eating wild animals is slightly hypocritical no?


----------



## adamdutton (Mar 28, 2009)

he doesnt actually stay out in the wild either, all the places he goes are national parks, and most of the time he goes back to his hotel and stays the night there.
he's so crap.


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

adamdutton said:


> he doesnt actually stay out in the wild either, all the places he goes are national parks, and most of the time he goes back to his hotel and stays the night there.
> he's so crap.


I've heard this a few times and thought it might be the case, but how do people know? I want to see some proof!

I'm not a massive fan, but do respect what he does, he is a bit of a nut case, but he knows his stuff, and makes Ray Mears look like the chubby middle class arse that he is.


----------



## adamdutton (Mar 28, 2009)

think he actually admitted it. and it does say something along the same lines at the beginning of his shows.


----------



## adamdutton (Mar 28, 2009)

just fond a link and it was one of the camera crew that let out the secrets here is a link

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Survival show faces 'fake' claim

and another link

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Grylls apologises for 'fake' show


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

I think the issue most people have is that the animals are killed for entertainment. They don't really need to be killed, you can say "this monitor can provide tendons for rope and meat to eat, skin for bags etc" rather than always having to kill them and showing such usage. 

Secondly, if you ever learn anything about survival skills you'd never follow his foolhardy antics. You'd be dead within a day and a half. All this SAS background stuff is nonsense too - they don't teach you to be a moron and take unneccessary risks in the SAS, that's all Grylls. If you really want to learn survival skills you can go do one of the many accredited courses on offer that teach tried and tested methods with minimal risk. Eating elephant dung and other stunts like climbing waterfalls is NOT survival - it's idiocy. He's either going to kill himself or others who copy his antics.


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

Interesting links, I thought as much, although obviously with the health and safety world we live in he was never going to be in true life or death survival scenarios, its obvious a lot of it is set up. I still think he's entertaining though, and obviously a few sandwiches short of a picnic.


----------



## animalialover (Oct 6, 2009)

i dunno i find it interesting but it repulses me he could just tell us which animals are edible and just leave it at that once he was wading thru water and as he was walking he was picking up frogs smashing their heads and eating them couldnt he just pick it up show it to everyone say this is edible and carry on walking


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

:mf_dribble:YUMMY


----------

